# Want: Necron Barge/Scythe/Stalker/Ark Have: Paypal (UK)



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

Was looking to add some allies to my BA list, and need the following:

Lord on Command Barge with Warscythe

5 Necron Warriors/Immortals with Night Scythe

Triarch Stalker

Doomsday Ark

I will pay a little bit under the Wayland cost for unassembled models (otherwise I may as well get them BNIB from Wayland!). If the models are assembled, the offered price will drop slightly, and if they are painted it'll drop slightly again.

Thanks for looking!


----------

